# Podcast app question



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

I love pocket cast and shifty jelly is a pretty upfront dev BUT I was still wondering if there was a podcast app as easy to use as his and is Holo Designed. Back when I first got into android his was fine but now note and more holo becomes more used in the design of apps his stands out on my list of most used apps that doesn't feel at home. Anyone got any ideas? Wanna see em all before I drop cash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

